# HP Pavilion DV6 4 Beeps at boot and a blank white screen



## cgh246 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, I am trying to repair a hp dv6 1216sa laptop for a friend, he said that water was spilt on it.

When the laptop is turned on all likes are active drive spins up ect, but I here for beeps, and a blank white screen nothing else.

I have tried connecting to an external monitor same problem, re seated and swapped the ram, cleared the cmos and also tried booting with no hdd to no avail.

Any help would be great. I think it may need a motherboard replacement but would just be too expensive, better off purchasing a new machine.

Regards
Chris Hinds


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Liquid and electronics just don't mix so it's difficult to determine what all was damaged without disassembling and testing. If the Mobo is damaged, replacing the laptop would probably be the most cost effective solution.


----------



## cgh246 (Apr 9, 2011)

Heya, thanks for your input.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah if the laptop was on when it was spilled on, there really is little hope and the cost to repair is probably about the same as replace these days. If it was off and it was left off until it dried, that is about the only hope there was.


----------



## Wesics (Apr 12, 2011)

This seems to be a common problem. Most people with this model have tried replacing Mobo and AC brick to no avail. Three and four beeps during the POST typically indicate power supply/adapter problems. I might try new power brick if this doesnt help then it is probably better to replace laptop. The water most likely damaged the AC-in port, possibly even the mainboard itself, after parts and time, it would be a better value to replace the whole computer.


-Wes


----------

